# All about YOU!



## Kricket (Jun 30, 2005)

This time it is about YOU! I'm surethis has been done here before. But I am always curious as towhat all of the members of rabbit-forums are about. Answerthese questions, add some to the list...have fun with it, and behonest . OH!! And NONE of your answersshould be bunny related...heeeeheeee (kidding) 

What is the most important thing in the world to you?

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?

Favorite way to spend a day off?

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?

What is your favorite dessert?

Best movie ever?

Worst movie ever?

What is the best car you ever had?

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?

Best childhood memory?

What was your first pet?

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?

Have fun...let's learn all about each other...


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 30, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My Bible

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Swimming

Favorite way to spend a day off? Relaxing with the buns!!

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Take my brother out for icecream

What is your favorite dessert? I dont really have one

What is the best car you ever had? 89 oldsmobile Toronado

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Get my nails done

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Pictures 

Best childhood memory? I think I am still in my childhood 

What was your first pet? A Netherland Dwarf

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? World Vision

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Zoologist

~Amy


----------



## Ally (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, I'm a kid, so I can't answer all of these.

So, here goes...

Q: What is the most important thing in the world to you? A: My parents.

Q: What is your favorite activity/thing to do? A: Gymnastics.

Q: Favorite way to spend a day off? A: A nap, trip to the mall and a foot massage.

Q: Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? A: Save it.

Q: What is your favorite dessert? A: Chocolate cake. YUM!!

Q: What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? A: Get in the hot tub while being massaged. lol

Q: What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? A: Having a good time with family and friends.

Q: What was your first pet? A: A goldfish named Goldie.

Q: If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? A: The St. Jude Childrens Hospital Research Fund.

Q: If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) wasno object, what would you do? A: I would like to be ateacher(for some reason).

Well, there you go!

Ally 

Added-

Q: Best movie ever? A: All the Star Wars movies!Especially The Empire Strikes Back. I am a Star Warsgeek! Also, Napoleon Dynamite, BABY! I can do awicked awesome impression! LOL!

Q: Worst movie ever? A: Can't think of one right now...


----------



## pamnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kricket wrote: *


> What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My family*
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Judge rabbit shows*
> 
> ...




Pam


----------



## Ally (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, Kricket!

Let's see your answers!

Ally


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jun 30, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?Going to rabbit shows

Favorite way to spend a day off? Hanging with my boyfriend

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? On rabbit food

What is your favorite dessert? Chocolate chip cookies fresh from the oven..YUM

Best movie ever? Halloween - the first one

Worst movie ever? Blair Witch Project

What is the best car you ever had? Toyota Camry (still have it)

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Nice hot bathand a good book

What is the most simple thing that makes you the mosthappy? Sitting at home with my boyfriend,watching a movie.

Best childhood memory? Snowmobiling with my brother

What was your first pet? A salamandar (sp)

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Cancer research

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do?Special Education Teacher


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? God

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Play soccer, crossword

Favorite way to spend a day off? play soccer, read a book, do nothing. 

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Save it

What is your favorite dessert? cake

Best movie ever? Signs (I think)

Worst movie ever? Not sure

What is the best car you ever had? I can't drive yet! 

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? A keyboard

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Um....I don't like to be pampered...

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Hmm...do rabbits count?

Best childhood memory? The only thing I can think of would be having a dog...

What was your first pet? Hamlet and Petrucchio the hamsters

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Probably a cancer foundation...:?

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Be a vet/Pro soccer player!


----------



## heth (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Go to a hockey game.

Favorite way to spend a day off? Relaxing

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Investing in my future

What is your favorite dessert? Peanuts? Who knows!

Best movie ever? Grease, duh.

Worst movie ever? I can think of a few.

What is the best car you ever had? My 94 voyager, lol.

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? pedicures

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? living

Best childhood memory? Summers at the beach

What was your first pet? My cat Zach.. poor kitty 

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Juvenile Rehabilitation centers

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? engineering


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 1, 2005)

Kricket wrote:


> What is the most important thing in the world to you? Happiness
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Sewing, knitting,crocheting, making jewelry, playing with the bunnies, watching sports
> 
> ...


----------



## kfonz (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? family and friends

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? read or play with Bunny

Favorite way to spend a day off? spend time with friends

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? buy some good coffee

What is your favorite dessert? ice cream and cheesecake

Best movie ever? dumb and dumber

Worst movie ever? i can name a whole bunch of them...

What is the best car you ever had? my mom's honda accord??

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? this computer!!

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? expensive lotion from Origins

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? hugs from great people i love

Best childhood memory? playing dolls with my sista

What was your first pet? half chihuahua, Dixie

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?Animal shelter or breast cancer
If you could do anything as a career and money(school/training) was no object, what would you do?psychology professor


----------



## naturestee (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My hubby! 

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Hiking or playing games (board, card, rpg)

Favorite way to spend a day off? Playing games with friends, disc golf, hiking

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Save it for"necessary chocolate" at work. Or use it towards another game(we're pushing 100 in just board and card games!)

What is your favorite dessert? Banana split torte or James' grasshoppers- his are the best!

Best movie ever? The Crow or Princess Mononoke

Worst movie ever? Kung Pow: Enter the Fist

What is the best car you ever had? '98 Ford Taurus- still have it.

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Buy pretty clothes 

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?Snuggling with the hubby (can you tell I've been married less than ayear? LOL!)

Best childhood memory? My grandparents' house, complete withkittens, chicks, calves, cousins, and two awesome grandparents!

What was your first pet? Katie a stray cat that chose my family. 

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? So many choices! Probably 50% to DoctorsWithout Borders, 25% to the Blood Research Institute (part of the BloodCenter I work for- they do great work!) and 25% to variousshelters/animal rescue organizations.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Herbarium curator.Sigh. I just need a Master's degree and one of the rarestjobs ever! Aside from that, James and I want to own a gamestore/ coffee shop.


----------



## wintermelon (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?

*My bunnies and my family*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?

Stare at my bunnies and surf the net....+ watch TV!

Favorite way to spend a day off?

Sleeping, watching TV and playing with my bunnies....

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?

Eat

What is your favorite dessert?


Ice Cream!!!


Best movie ever?
Hmm....Windstruck (it's a korean movie)


Worst movie ever?

Crazy first love (also a korean movie)

What is the best car you ever had?

Never had one..

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?

My computer??

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?

Eat...

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?

Hmm...no idea..

Best childhood memory?


Tough one..quite foggy...


What was your first pet?

A goldfish? I'm not sure..

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?

Cancer Foundation

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?


Set up a farm....


----------



## Half-Pint (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My two boys and 1 furry girl

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Spending time with my rabbits

Favorite way to spend a day off? Hanging out with Gypsy or Val =)

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? SOme new toy for the rabbits!

What is your favorite dessert? Black Rasberry Ice Cream

Best movie ever? Edward Scissorhands

Worst movie ever? You dont wanna know...

What is the best car you ever had? 1981 Honda Accord 4-Door Sedan

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?A car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Having 5 minutes with no kids around to just sit down and catch my breath lol

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Watching my boys play

Best childhood memory? Snuggleing with my dad after a nice couple hours of swimming

What was your first pet?A half-dead squirel that I took home from off the road lol i was only 3

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Homeless childred

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do?Become a Veternarian specificaly for rabbits,cavies, mice, rats


----------



## holland (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> What is the most important thing in the world toyou?* family*
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *shopping*
> 
> ...





> If youcould do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *go toschool to become an R.N*
> 
> Have fun...let's learn all about each other...


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *God and my family*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?*Crochet and puzzles*

Favorite way to spend a day off?*Time with my family and the bunnies*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?*Greens for the bunns*

What is your favorite dessert?*Anything chocolate*

Best movie ever?*The Exorcist*

Worst movie ever?*Blair Witch Project*

What is the best car you ever had?*'87 Lincoln Towncar*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?*Car*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?*getting my hair or nails done*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?*my family*

Best childhood memory?*Snuggling on the couch watching a movie with my dad*

What was your first pet?*A Siamese cat named Nero*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?*St. Jude Children's Research *

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?*Vet*

*Hey Kricket, what's your answers?*

*Tina*


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family, furry and human

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Quilt for cats (as a fund raiser for the cat shelter)

Favorite way to spend a day off? Quilting, sleeping late, reading 

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Mega Lotto tickets

What is your favorite dessert? Tumbleweeds Chocolate Lava Cake

Best movie ever? The Abominable Dr. Phibes (cult classic from the 1960's)

Worst movie ever? Barbarella with Jane Fonda

What is the best car you ever had? T-bird (8 cylinder, need for speed!)

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? '82 Mustang

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Go to the fabric store and spend

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Watching my animals sleep

Best childhood memory? Reading with my grandmother

What was your first pet? long haired grey kitty

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? Stay-A-While Cat Shelter in N. Royalton, Ohio toadd a geriatric center

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Restore antique and vintage linensand samplers


----------



## Radar (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?*world peace*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *work* 

Favorite way to spend a day off? *marathon movies, videos or TV
*
Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *give it to a nice street person
*
What is your favorite dessert? *chiffon
*
Best movie ever? *Citizen Kane
*
Worst movie ever? *American Pie*

What is the best car you ever had? *BMW*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? *car
*
What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *sleep*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *stroking fur
*
Best childhood memory? *exploring the wilds of the neighborhood*

What was your first pet? *family dog*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? *animal rescue
*
If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? *what I'm doing now

*


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?
GOD first and family second
What is your favorite activity/thing to do?
Read this forum of course!
Favorite way to spend a day off?
See answer right above...oh yes, and playing with my bunnies
Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?
buy something to read
What is your favorite dessert?
Anythingchocolate
Best movie ever?
toomany - "You've Got Mail", "Shall We Dance" &amp; more
Worst movie ever?
Ishtar - I can't believe we PAID money to see it
What is the best car you ever had?
Chevy Suburban - loved it (but it was a gas hog)
What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?
Car I guess - we just bought our first house after 25 years of marriage!
What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?
Read or play with bunnies
What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?
Beingtold "I love you"
Best childhood memory?
not sure - but there is this one where I'm riding a bike w/ my basketfilled with white bunnies - and I fall and the white bunnies all gohopping on the grass (I did get help getting them back)


What was your first pet?
Cat - Puddinhead
If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?
Somesort of missions project that would share the gospel AND practicalthings like food or teaching them how to earn money &amp; raisecrops,etc


If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?
I have no idea. Maybe breed Flemish in addition tolionheads? There's just nothing like being able to play withthe rabbits and watch them grow or playing with a tempermental bunnyand seeing it change..


Have fun...let's learn all about each other...


----------



## BitterCowgal (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My Family*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Horseback Ride*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Playing with my critters*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Buying another bunny toy from walmart..hehe*

What is your favorite dessert? *Cheesecake*

Best movie ever? *Homeward Bound*

Worst movie ever? *Hmmm... The Ring*

What is the best car you ever had? *My Truck..'88 Dodge Ram*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?

*Same as above...My '88 Dodge Ram Truck..hehe*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *Umm..turn on the a/c..lol*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Making other folks happy*

Best childhood memory? *Up North in the cabins on summer break with my grandparents*

What was your first pet? *A cat named Buddy*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? *Hmm..Thats a good question. I think I'd give itall to make-a-wish so that I might be able to help someone smile.*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *Marine Biology mostdefinantly.*


----------



## Zee (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My Family*
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do?* Chilling with the buns*
> 
> ...


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? my family 

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? swimming

Favorite way to spend a day off? sleeping yeah right lol wish i could do that lol

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? on my bunnies heheehe

What is your favorite dessert? anything with CHOCOLATE mmmmmmm

Best movie ever? The Grudge

Worst movie ever? star wars lmao

What is the best car you ever had? 64 Impalla SS

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? house

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? sit in a hot bath

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? watching the baby bunnies here in rescue

Best childhood memory? spending time at my grandmas

What was your first pet? no idea lol we had pets from the time before i was born lol

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? id have to split it up between a few

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?
become a vet!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world toyou? *My husband and baby (not yet born but still the most importantthing in my life)*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Read a good book, swimming, playing my PS2 (yeah, I'm a geek)*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Every day is a day off to me.....*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Usually I'll juststuff it in my wallet then be surprised I have cash in there, as Ialmost never carry cash with me*

What is your favorite dessert? *Ice cream! Love chocolate peanut butter*

Best movie ever? *Star Wars*

Worst movie ever? *Madness Of King George, I fell, asleep in the theatre during that*

What is the best car you ever had? *Jeep Cheeoke*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? *When I was 19 I took out a small loan to buymy first computer. Wanted to start building my credit up*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *A massage, not that I get very many*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Sittingoutside on one of those perfect days. Not too hot, nice breeze, puffywhite clouds and blue skies, birds chirping. That makes me happy.*

Best childhood memory? *Seeing Star Wars in the theatres*

What was your first pet? *There were always animals around when I wasgrowing up, but my first pet for myself was a mouse I named Jonathan,after the mouse in Secret Of Nihm*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? *St. Jude. I used to do a lot of walkathons for them inhigh school*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? *Be a writer*


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 1, 2005)

> What is the most important thing in the world to you?* God &amp; Family*
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Tending to Fonzie*
> 
> ...


----------



## Malo (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family and my Animals

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Work my horses

Favorite way to spend a day off? Lay around, sleep in, watch movies

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? on my pets 

What is your favorite dessert? Tierramissue? SP

Best movie ever? Too many to list

Worst movie ever? Dumb and Dumber 

What is the best car you ever had? Havent had one

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? ehh... My bunny?

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Bath with vanilla salts and oils 

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? A hug

Best childhood memory? Everything with my best friend

What was your first pet? Cat named Gato

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Jimmy Fund

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?
Vetrinarian


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 1, 2005)

* What is the most important thing in the world to you?
*
My son, my animals, my health, my spirituality (I'm probablygoing to have more than one answer for some of these questions)*
*

* What is your favorite activity/thing to do?

*Gardening, horseback riding, hanging out with my dog, letting the rabbits out (when I had some)*
* 
* Favorite way to spend a day off?

*Same as above...or go to a good movie on a rainy day...or head out to the countryside...*
* 
* Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?

*LOL...probably a dog treat*

What is your favorite dessert?

*I don't eat desserts any more, but when I did, I loved Amaretto cheesecake*

Best movie ever?

* WAY too many to choose just one! Here's some: *

*You've Got Mail
Black Beauty
My Friend Flicka
Alien (It's the scariest movie I ever saw)
Bridges of Madison County
Dances With Wolves
Serendipity
Steel Magnolias
Jurassic Park*

Worst movie ever?

*"Howard the Duck" is up there...*

What is the best car you ever had?

*Never owned one (well, when I was married we had a blue Dodge Ram truck, so I guess that would count)*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?

*My house*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?

*A walk to the river with my dog, Tim Horton's Ice Cappucino as atreat on the way home; or on a cold winter night, a bubblebath withcandles*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?

*Sunsets, children laughing, bunnies binkying, my dog being silly,hearing "I love you", rainy days (told you I have more than just one inthese answers!)*

Best childhood memory?

*Going to a camping ground in Shubenacadie with my friend and herfather, and discovering the horses the campground owners kept as asideline (I fell absolutely in love with Carrie, one of their mares)*

What was your first pet?
*
My dog, Charlie...a beagle mix*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?

*Various animal rescue centers*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?* 

Open my own animal rescue center in the country


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Volleyball 

Favorite way to spend a day off? Spending time with Emmy, friends, &amp; family

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? F00D! 

What is your favorite dessert? Ice cream

Best movie ever? The notebook

Worst movie ever? The village

What is the best car you ever had? I never had one. Im too young

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? I never really bought anything big...yet

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Hair done

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? A smile on a persons face

Best childhood memory? Pretending i was salor moon

What was your first pet? A fish

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Cancer

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Nurse or someone succesfull in life


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice survey Kricket!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes I agree!

Great job Krick!


----------



## Zee (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah very nice Kricket !!!! 

Reading through, I have notice, alot of our answers are either exactly the same or very similar. 

Mind you, I'm not surprised, WE ALL OWN RABBITS. It says alot about rabbit owners!!


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *friends and family..and my animals of course!
*
What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Sleep ...ZZZZZZZ
*
Favorite way to spend a day off? *Sleep till noon then spend time with friends or my boyfriend
*
Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Save it.*

What is your favorite dessert? *Chocolate cake, with chocolate icing*

Best movie ever? *What Dreams may come or Spaceballs*

Worst movie ever? *Jacka***

What is the best car you ever had? *Chevy 01' Malibu*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?*car*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?*A Facial*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Anything hello kitty*

Best childhood memory? *My mom reading to me at night*

What was your first pet?* Fluff, a 20Lb Siamese cat

*If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? *there are so many I am not sure.*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *Reaserch Scientist, -Anatomy of the brainand its function related to psychology and human nature.*


----------



## Blu_Diamond (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My Family and animals

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Softball / breeding rabbits

Favorite way to spend a day off? horseback riding

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? a new toy for my Silver Martin doe ;D

What is your favorite dessert? pumpkin pie

Best movie ever? Seabiscuit

Worst movie ever? Rats

What is the best car you ever had? dont drive

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? a premi on the game horseland

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? relaxing bath w/ good book

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? my rabbits

Best childhood memory? fishing w/ my grandpa

What was your first pet? English Springer Spaniel named Patches, Rabbit named Bun Bun, and Cat named Snowball

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? American Red Cross

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Being a small/large animal veterinarian


----------



## irishmist (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?* FAMILY*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *ANYTHING CRAFTY*

Favorite way to spend a day off?* SWIMMING*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?* BUY CHEESECAKE*

What is your favorite dessert?* CHEESECAKE.. IS THERE ANY OTHER KIND?*

Best movie ever? *INTERVIEW WITH A VAMPIRE*

Worst movie ever? *ANCHORMAN*

What is the best car you ever had? *AN ORANGE TOYOTA COROLLANICKNAMED THE ORANGE CRUSHER.. IT ENDED UP BEING ORANGE JUICE LOL*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? *CAR AND ALL THE CRAP I GET FOR MY RABBITSLOL*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *BUBBLE BATH, CANDLES AND A GLASS OF BAILEY'S*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *WHEN MY HUSBAND IS WELL*

Best childhood memory? *SHOPPING WITH MY GRANDMOTHER*

What was your first pet?* A CARIN TERRIER NAME MISFIT HE WAS A RESCUE*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?* THE HEART AND STROKE FOUNDATION*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do?* A LAWYER OR SOME KIND OF LAWENFORCEMENT*


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 1, 2005)

> What is the most important thing in the world to you? family (includin animals) n friends
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? i love swimming and tennis
> 
> ...


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My bunnies, Husband, Family*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Playing guitar*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Reading a good romance novel*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *go to Wendy's*

What is your favorite dessert? *Chocolate Rice Krispie Treats*

Best movie ever? *National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation*

Worst movie ever? *Napoleon Dynamite*

What is the best car you ever had? *Chevy Camaro*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? *Car*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *Take a long hot bubble bath*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Getting attention from my buns*

Best childhood memory? *Touring a Locomotive with my dad*

What was your first pet? *Spottsie an English Spot rabbit *

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? *Stopping cruelty to animals*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *I'd go to culinary school and open my ownrestaurant/bakery*



Mandy


----------



## Bammoxx (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family and pets.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Graphic/web design.

Favorite way to spend a day off? Play with the goats, get on the computer.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Use it on pets.

What is your favorite dessert? Cheese cake.

Best movie ever? Not sure...

Worst movie ever? The Village.

What is the best car you ever had? Can't drive!

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Um.. Nothing I can remember.

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Massage.

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? A hug.

Best childhood memory? That I can remember.. going on vacation to the Smoky Mountains.

What was your first pet? Blackie the cat.

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? I wouldn't be able to donate to just one, I wouldbreak it up and send it to many.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Have my own TV show.


----------



## northerndancer (Jul 1, 2005)

*Thanks Kricketfor a fun post: *


> *What is the most important thing in the world to you?* My pets...uh and my family I suppose!
> 
> *What is your favorite activity/thing to do?* sunbathing in my garden
> 
> ...


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Jul 1, 2005)

*northerndancer wrote: *


> If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? I'd be an oscar winning actress...!! If bodyshape was no object I'd be a ballerina, but will just have to stick tobeing a fairy elephant for now:ele:!!!!!!!
> 
> Have fun...let's learn all about each other...


LOL


----------



## proxima centauri (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?

having fun, love, be loved. (oops... that's three)

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?

watch movies

Favorite way to spend a day off?

sleep (not that I really enjoy it...)

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?

What can 5$ buy these days?

What is your favorite dessert?

I don't like sweets. But I guess... strawberries.

Best movie ever?

Star Wars: A New Hope (Episode IV)

Worst movie ever?

Deep Impact, Phone Booth, Master of Disguise, ...

What is the best car you ever had?

Honda Accord 1990 EX

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?

486DX33 at 3600$

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?

huh? pamper? LOL

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?

Spending time with someone I like.

Best childhood memory?

I don't remember (honest)

What was your first pet?

Elvis the shark... but for a "real" pet, Marvin the rabbit.

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?

I would not donate to a cause. They tend to misuse the money... I'd use it myself.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?

Profesionnal photographer for National Geographics.


----------



## Kricket (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My whole family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Playing with my buns or scrapbooking

Favorite way to spend a day off? Cleaning, chilling, catching up on reading...

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Starbucks Venti Caramel Light Frapp.

What is your favorite dessert? Grapes, strawberries

Best movie ever? Tombstone 

Worst movie ever? Gigli

What is the best car you ever had? 2003 Honda Civic EX 

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Hot bath or tanning

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? The sun on my face and the wind in my hair

Best childhood memory? Snowball fights in Bisbee with mybrother, sister and mom. Or being on the farm with Grandma.

What was your first pet? Chloe my dog.

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? Half to children's lukemia and half to the humanesociety

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Veternarian or medical examiner


----------



## Zee (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Kricket !!!

I wondered how long it would take you to post your answers!!!


----------



## Ally (Jul 1, 2005)

*ditty816 wrote: *


> Worst movie ever? *Napoleon Dynamite*
> 
> Mandy


WHAT?!:shock:

You gotta LOVEthe Napoleon Dynamite!!!

Ally


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 2, 2005)

> What is the most important thing in the world to you? My Faith
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? reading/ horse back riding
> 
> ...


----------



## ariel (Jul 2, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My family and Friends*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?*Spend time withmy family, either playing a game or bbq together*

Favorite way to spend a day off?*Shopping with my family*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?*shout whoever was with me at the time a cool drink*

What is your favorite dessert?*mudcake*

Best movie ever?*Flashdance &amp; The Notebook*

Worst movie ever?*Starship Troopers*

What is the best car you ever had?*'88 Toyota Camry*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)?*My first set of Hiardressingscissors and then my car*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?*Massage*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the mosthappy?*Seeing family and friends smile andlaughing*

Best childhood memory? *dressing up in my mums clothes etc*

What was your first pet?*a brown and white dog *

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? *childflight*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *The job I do now, I'mhappy doing it.*


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 2, 2005)

Most important thing- My family (and that includes my pets 

favourite activity-Riding horses, especially Quinn now he's sound again!!

favourite way to sepnd a day off- horseriding

Best way to spend a 5 dollar bill- change it into pounds!!

favourite dessert- apple crumble, mmmmmm.....

Best movie- Seabiscuit, 3 men and a little lady, dumb and dumber, mean girls....

worst movie- Lord of the Rings:X

Best car- Can't drive yet!

first big thing i bought-...um..i'm only 14...probably Ruby and Millie,they are two little lives i have to take care of! Thats more importantthan a house!!

favourite way to pamper myself- long bath then an icecream sunday and watching a good film

Most simple thing that makes me happy - when Quinn nudges me or whinnies to me or when my buns or cat show me affection

Best childhood memory- too many to put down!

1st pet- Cat named Ruthy

If i had 1 million dollars to donates what would i donate it to- RSPCA

If i could do anything as career and money was no object what would ido? - Open up a horse rescue centre and use Monty Roberts methods tohelp them.


----------



## m.e. (Jul 3, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My relationship with God*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Spend time online*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Nice long walk, maybe a swim in thepool, then sipsome green tea and honeywhile readingmy Bible*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *beef jerkyfrom ourlocal market*

What is your favorite dessert? *Tofutti Cuties (lactose-intolerant friendly )*

Best movie ever? *The Princess Bride*

Worst movie ever? *It's a toss-up between the Wild, Wild World ofBatwoman and Mitchell (both are MST3K flicks )*

What is the best car you ever had? *Her name was Bessie; she died in a muddy cornfield when I was 5...*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? *Biggest thing so far would beaDalmatian; I'm buying my first car this summer...*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *Take a nice long shower*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Sunshine*

Best childhood memory? *Family "camp-outs" in the living room*

What was your first pet? *A cat, Beeper. She's still here, 14 years later.*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? *Fighting HIV/AIDs in Africa*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *I'd move to a Third World country andserve others*


----------



## mini lop luva (Jul 3, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?- My animals.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?- Young farmers, working with animals.

Favorite way to spend a day off?- go young farmers,or out with friends.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? -
On my animals lol 


What is your favorite dessert?- ice lollies 

Best movie ever?- mmmmm dunnoh

Worst movie ever? mmmmm dunnoh

What is the best car you ever had? have not had one.

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?- emmm phone lol 

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?- jhave a nice hot bath lol.

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?- holding a rabbit lol.

Best childhood memory? - getting my guinea pigs

What was your first pet?- guinea pig 

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?- the RSPCA - animal rescue

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?- RSPCA inspector 

That is me !!!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 3, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My bunnies and my family*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Walking; skiing*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Walking somewhere peaceful, with warm sunshine*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Donate it to a favourite charity*

What is your favorite dessert? *Trifle or Tiramisu*

Best movie ever? *Babe, the sheep pig; West World*

Worst movie ever? *2001 A Space Odyssey*

What is the best car you ever had? *Black Nova called Magic. Owned it for 15 years*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? *A horse when I was 16*

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *Aqua massage*

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Walking in the country with birds singing*

Best childhood memory? *Playing with my aunt's dog, Shandy
*
What was your first pet?* A budgie called Corky*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? *W.S.P.A. (World Society for the Protection ofAnimals)*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do *Vetinary nurse/animal carer*

*Jan*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 4, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family &amp; Bunnies

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Cook/Garden/Play with Bunnies

Favorite way to spend a day off? Relaxing on thre deck with a cold drink &amp; book to read

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? On my husband

What is your favorite dessert?CHOCOLATE ANYTHING

Best movie ever? It's A Wonderful Life

Worst movie ever? Blue Velvet

What is the best car you ever had? My husbands Corvette which he sold because we moved to the outskirts of Toronto

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Pedicure/buy clothes

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Being with my bunnies

Best childhood memory? Piggy back rides on my Dad's back

What was your first pet? Dog - Pepper

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? Alzhimers my mom has this disease it's the worstdisease you could get. As a nurse way back i've seen alot ofbad illnesses but that is the worst (to me anyway)


----------



## kelso (Jul 5, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Happiness

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Spend time with friends
Favorite way to spend a day off? Painting, relaxing, hanging out with friends

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Depends on where I am and what mood I'm in at the time

What is your favorite dessert? I don't really have a favorite, but I really like sherbet and blue jello

Best movie ever? There are quite a few, but I'm definitely a Star Wars fan 

Worst movie ever? "Birth" (with Nicole Kidman) or "Boogeyman"

What is the best car you ever had? 66 turquoise Ford pickup (still have it)

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? I haven't bought anything that big yet

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Taking a long, hot bath

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Photography

Best childhood memory? Spending time at my grandmother's house with my cousins

What was your first pet? Black lab named Smokey

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Paulding Humane Society

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Still trying to figure that out


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 5, 2005)

> What is the most important thing in the world to you? *the people I love*
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *ride horses*
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 12, 2005)

Found this post and thought it was worth a bump...

Kricket* wrote:*


> What is the mostimportant thing in the world to you? Family, Bunny&amp; Neil (bf)
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Computer/Video Games, Crafting &amp; Art
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> What is the most important thing in the world to you?* Freedom and Happiness (mine and yours)*
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Play Games*
> 
> ...



And to end it all, me being sent to bed.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 13, 2005)

most important- independance, family,(my buns are part of my family)

fav activity- snowboarding!!!!!

day off- in pj's vegging in front of tv

$5 bill- candy (yum yum, yes i'm 26 years old)

fav dessert- cheesecake/ice cream

best movie-Braveheart/ A very long engagement

worst movie- Cast Away with Tom Hanks, 2.5 hours of my life-gone-

best car- (only car, mazda protege 1991 baby)

first big purchase- above stated car

fav way to pamper myself- hot bath and a glass of chilled dry white wine

simple happiness- love from my bunnies, lots of SNOW

childhood memory- camping with my family

first pet- my german sheppard Kayla, boy i miss her.

one million $$ to donate- Toronto Humane Society

any career- police officer, and that's what i'm going to be!!!

Nicole


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My Boyfriend and my Pets!

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Air Hockey &amp; Bowling

Favorite way to spend a day off? Having a lay in and taking my dog for an extra long walk! 

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Driving lessons! They are way too expencive at the moment as it is!

What is your favorite dessert? Mmmm Warm Belgian waffles with strawberries and icecream and a warm chocolate sauce.

Best movie ever? Lord of the Rings - The return of the king

Worst movie ever? The Matrix

What is the best car you ever had? The only car I have ever had! Ford Escort Encore

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? My car!

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Spending hours in the bath.

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? My boyfriend

Best childhood memory? Getting my first Bunnies

What was your first pet? Hammy the Hamster

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Guide Dogs

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Have my own restaurant/hotel


Lindsay XxXxXx


----------



## bluebird (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kricket wrote:*


> This time it is about YOU! I'm sure this has beendone here before. But I am always curious as to what all ofthe members of rabbit-forums are about. Answer thesequestions, add some to the list...have fun with it, and behonest . OH!! And NONE of your answersshould be bunny related...heeeeheeee (kidding)
> 
> What is the most important thing in the world to you?Family
> 
> ...


----------



## becc_boland (Oct 13, 2005)

What is themost important thing in the world to you? My friends, myboyfriend and my girls (lily and cleo)

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Coach my under 9 netball team or read a good book

Favorite way to spend a day off? Curled up in the sun or near the fire with a good book

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? On something pretty or I'd save it

What is your favorite dessert? Chocolate Mousse

Best movie ever? Dirty Dancing

Worst movie ever? umm Star Wars!

What is the best car you ever had? Ive never had a carbut my boyfriend has a VL Commodore if anyone knows wat they arelol

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? Umm I dont buy "BIG" things Icant afford them Ill just say i guess clothes or jewelry lol

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Have a long bath and read a good book

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?My boyfriend smiling at me and saying he loves me

Best childhood memory? Probably going to work with my dad before my parents divorced it was fun

What was your first pet? A "blue" cockerspaniel named LB (little bugger)

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? The Breast Cancer Foundation well half andhalf to a charity against drink driving oh and half to a suicidecharity (that doesnt work out! but ive been touched by all three so iwould support them all!)

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Become a vet to save lots ofanimals lives or join the police force


----------



## Lissa (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Watch movies

Favorite way to spend a day off? Relaxing, watching movies, listening to music, drinking wine.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Cigarettes?

What is your favorite dessert? I don't each much dessert...but I LOVE candy!

Best movie ever? Oh wow....um...right now I'd have to say Saw.

Worst movie ever?Too many to list! I'd have to sayBoogeyman.

What is the best car you ever had? 1998 Ford Escort

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? My husband and I bought our first house back inApril.

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Coffee and smokes

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Bunnies

Best childhood memory? Visiting my grandma and grandpa

What was your first pet? A siamese fighting fish

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? The Humane Society and my church.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? I would be a vet.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? _*My kids and my animals*_

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? _*Go fishing*_

Favorite way to spend a day off? _*Day off whats that?? *_

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? _*Going out for coffee*_

What is your favorite dessert? _*Polish Cheesecake*_

Best movie ever? _*The Wizard of Oz*_

Worst movie ever? _*Nightmare on Elm Street {all of them}*_

What is the best car you ever had? _*1993 ford explorer*_

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? _*My very first car with my own money*_

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? _*A long HOT bath when the kids will leave me alone for 10 minutes.*_

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?_*Offering to watch the kids for 5 minutes or the ol man offeringto make dinner.*_

Best childhood memory? _*The day I got my Nahki*_

What was your first pet? _*A little tri colored rabbit nammedJazzie{ well first one I can remember anyway although gypsy might saydiffrent.}*_

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? _*JRA or AIDS research*_

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? _*I would become a vet specifically forRabbits*_


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *Peace*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *It begins with an O*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Having lots of things that begin with anO*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Rent a Russell Crowe movie*

What is your favorite dessert? *Cheesecake(thanks a lot for making me think of that. I'm on a diet)*

Best movie ever? *That's hard...Gladiator,Proof of Life, A Beautiful Mind, Romper Stomper (Can you tell I likeRussell Crowe).*

Worst movie ever? *Any comedy. They don't make me laugh.*

What is the best car you ever had? *Current--'88 Toyota Corolla
*
What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? *A 4-year collegeeducation (or in my case 5)
*
What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?*Taking a bath and having something that begins with anO
*
What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Coffee*

Best childhood memory? *Collecting snails
*
What was your first pet? *A snail*

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? *ProjectMove-to-Australia-and-Build-a-House
*
If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *Be a professionalfood-tester*


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 13, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *My daughters, my husband and my animals
*
What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Paint and Sketch, Go to Rabbit Shows, Go Antiquing! 
*
Favorite way to spend a day off? *HUH?WHA?I'd settle for an hour or two...

*Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Starbucks Carmel Latte Grande!
*
What is your favorite dessert?* Homemade Pumpkin Pie*

Best movie ever?*Lord of the Rings*

Worst movie ever? *Alien*

What is the best car you ever had? *1976 Datsun 280Z (The fastest,coolest car I ever had! My husband restored it and gave it tome as a wedding present.)
*
What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? *Before I was married (and BK...before kids...) I bought myselfa 18K sapphire necklace withdiamonds... (7 heart shaped sapphires!) Don't wear it muchany more! LOL!
*
What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *Spend a few hours spooking around in Antique Shops
*
What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *Someone else cooking dinner (or going out!)
*
Best childhood memory? *Going Camping!
*
What was your first pet?* Little black Dutch bunny named Princess (my mother was terrified of her!)
*
If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?* Habitat for Humanity
*
If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do?* Landscape Architect
*


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? my family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? spending time with my bunny

Favorite way to spend a day off? spending time outdoors

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? on my bunny LOL

What is your favorite dessert? anything chocolate

Best movie ever? hmmmm i like to many to pick a favorite

Worst movie ever? autin powers movies ugghhhhhhh

What is the best car you ever had? 64 impalla ss 

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? my flemish rabbit rofl he does count as bigright LOL

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? sitting in a hot bath

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? spending time with my kids

Best childhood memory? spending time at my grandmas house

What was your first pet? hmmm, the first pet i remember would be our 2 siamese cats, we had animals before i was born LOL

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? id split it up between all of the animal orginizations

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? become a vet


----------



## hoppy (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My pets

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Spend time with my animals

Favorite way to spend a day off? Go to the beach, sleep, take my dogs to the park

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Something for my pets.

What is your favorite dessert? jello with whip cream

Best movie ever? Finding Nemo

Worst movie ever? Too many to choose

What is the best car you ever had? 93 Honda Civic (have 2 but they're the only ones I have had so far)

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Never bought anything big yet

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?buying something from Gucci or Coach along with a hot bath and a massage 

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? the cute expressions that come off the faces of my pets

Best childhood memory? gee... wasn't long ago but I can't remember any

What was your first pet? Fish ( I was allergic to everything else)

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? medical research or animal shelters

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? be a marine biologist and strat my ownanimal rescue


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 14, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? The Hubby and my children.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Go out for a meal with the Hubby.

Favorite way to spend a day off? Pack the kids off to Grandmas and do absolutely nothing - ahhhh bliss.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Go toSubway and buy a steak and Cheese sub with sweet onion dressing andsalad followed by a diet coke and a warm, soft chocolatecookie.Hmmm

What is your favorite dessert? Toffee pudding withcustard... Toffee Cheesecake... chocolate Brownies...erm Ilove all desserts 

Best movie ever?Something with Adam Sandler in

Worst movie ever? I'll watch anything and like it.

What is the best car you ever had? Too poor for a car Gotta love that bus!

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? House

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Get my hair and nails done

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Seeing all my children's 1sts

Best childhood memory? Christmas with all the family round

What was your first pet? A cat called Menace

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would youdonate to? Split between; CancerResearch, NSPCC and RSPCA

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Become an astronaut


----------



## kpc (Oct 14, 2005)

1.God &amp; my family
2. sew,quilt,read,and crafting
3.spend it with my hubby &amp; boys
4.give it to the boys
5. anything sweet
6.Dances with Wolfes
7.Austin Powers
8.Chevy Lumina 
9.a dodge truck
10.whats pampering yourself
11.my hubby and boys not being sick
12.Christmas 
13.Basset hound
14.NF foundation,cancer research,any childrens org., migraine reseach 
15. becoume a teacher (I'm a sub. now)


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 15, 2005)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Some of my family,Boyfriend and rabbit family.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Sitting outside with the buns in their playpen.

Favorite way to spend a day off? Well on a day i work i like to be lazy and lay all day.


Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Buy veggies for the rabbits

What is your favorite dessert? Banana pudding cake- my granny can make some great homemade banana pudding!

Best movie ever? Im a movie buff so i have too many to name but at the moment The devils rejects or Corpse Bride.

Worst movie ever? not sure.

What is the best car you ever had? Dont own one, i dont get my license until im 18

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? Someone said their flemish......well im gonnaanswer that too!


What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? On days i dontwork i get up late(around 9:00am..i normaly get up at 5:00am) and makemyself a nice breakfest followed by a bubble bath and then i just layaround the rest of the day.

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Watching the bunnies do binkies


Best childhood memory? Going to my Grandma and Grandpas house when hewas still alive and he would always sneek me Herseys chocolate kisses.

What was your first pet? My first own pet, not a family one, was a little white hamster.

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Breast cancer research and animal shelters.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? Well this is really dreaming, considering mydad lost his job i wont ever get to step foot in a college, i haddreams of being a RN or widwife.


----------



## RO STAFF (Jan 27, 2006)

bump

:bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Jan 27, 2006)

*Wow, it certainly is interesting to look back, even though it was just this past summer. Here's what I might change:*

What is the most important thing in the world to you? _My relationship with God_

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? _Spend time online_

Favorite way to spend a day off? _Nice long walk, maybe a swim in thepool, then sipsome green tea and honeywhile readingmy Bible *(and then I'd snuggle with my bunnies)*
_
Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *feed my dark chocolate addiction*

What is your favorite dessert? _*did I mention I like dark chocolate? (alsodairy-free friendly )*
_
Best movie ever? _The Princess Bride_

Worst movie ever? _It's a toss-up between the Wild, Wild World of Batwoman and Mitchell (both are MST3K flicks )
_
What is the best car you ever had? _Her name was Bessie; she died ina muddy cornfield when I was 5...*I would also like to add "OldBlue", who recently gave up the ghost after 14 years and 200,000+miles*

_What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? _Biggest thing so far would beaDalmatian; I'm buying my first car this summer...*(neverdid buy that car, but I sense I new computer on the horizon)*
_
What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? _*spend the afternoon reading a good book*
_
What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? _Sunshine_

Best childhood memory? _Family "camp-outs" in the living room_

What was your first pet? _A cat, Beeper. She's still here,*16 1/2*years later.
_
If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? _Fighting HIV/AIDs in Africa
_
If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? _I'd move to a Third World country andserve others_


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? relaxing 

Favorite way to spend a day off? going out with a friend or family

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? buy a pet toy

What is your favorite dessert? anything with chocolate

What is the best car you ever had? 2004 Neon

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? hmmm, don't know,

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Pictures 

Best childhood memory? being 6 and waking up to find a doll that I hadreally wanted, it was as tall as I was, and they were called walkingdolls,I have a pic of that morning

What was your first pet? A rabbit called hoppy, when I was 9, and atthe same time had two toads , called grandma and grandpa (I'm sure myg-mother wasimpressed lol

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Aids research

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? a shrink, I always thought that would beinteresting


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2006)

*oh my! I just noticed your bunny picture, that is priceless!*







*brimmhere wrote: *


> What is the most important thing in the world to you? my family
> 
> What is your favorite activity/thing to do? spending time with my bunny
> 
> ...


----------



## Greta (Jan 27, 2006)

*Kricket wrote:*


> This time it is about YOU! I'm sure this has beendone here before. But I am always curious as to what all ofthe members of rabbit-forums are about. Answer thesequestions, add some to the list...have fun with it, and behonest . OH!! And NONE of your answersshould be bunny related...heeeeheeee (kidding)
> 
> What is the most important thing in the world to you? * my family *
> 
> ...


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jan 27, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? the kids i babysit for (hereafter known as "my kids"), my animals, 

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? babysitting

Favorite way to spend a day off? babysitting (do you see a pattern here?)

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? www.amazon.com, or save it

What is your favorite dessert? double fudge brownie Edy's ice cream

Best movie ever? hmm....Will and Grace if i can pick a TV show DVD, and if i cant, then Mary Poppins just for the music

Worst movie ever? Jersey Girl *shudder*

What is the best car you ever had? never had a car *sad*

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house,investment, business)? i had to buy a new mirror for someone's car cuzi broke it off, does that count? it was like 200 bucks 

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? ive started liking to straighten my hair (im so vain hehe)

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? those sugary ice cream bars that taste like fruit 

Best childhood memory? laying on the couch watching TV with my mom

What was your first pet? Sandy, the cocker spaniel doggy (buff colored and adorable)

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? breast cancer research

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? work at a daycare. and i would if i knew icould independently function with the money it pays.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jan 28, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? *my family and my pets*

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? *Playing tennis*

Favorite way to spend a day off? *Sleeping, eating (haha), cleaning the rabbit cage beleive it or not..*
Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *Buy crickets for my lizard*

What is your favorite dessert? *CHEESE CAKE!*

Best movie ever? *Longest yard (w/ Adam Sandler) Dogdeball..I love comedies. *

Worst movie ever? *Artificial Intelligence*

What is the best car you ever had? *my new 2006 chevy cobalt, that i got my birthday!!
*
What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? I've never really boughten anything big. 

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? *Getting my hair cut
*
What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? *My cats
*

Best childhood memory? *Having loads of friends, and when no one cared what they looked like..*

What was your first pet? *My cat Smokey, Who we still have. *

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?
*Animal Shelters and Rescues*

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was noobject, what would you do? *Vet Tech, open up my own AnimalShelter. *


----------



## ruka (Jan 28, 2006)

*What is the most important thing in the world to you?*
My pets and friends

*What is your favorite activity/thing to do?*
Hanging out with friends, watching movies, playing with the pets, sleeping in

*Favorite way to spend a day off?* 
Sleeping in, relaxing at home

*Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?*
I'd probably spend it on Starbucks (I love theirchai)

*What is your favorite dessert?*
Banana cream pie

*Best movie ever?*
Most recent favorite would be "Brokeback Mountain." Iwatchedit twice. It's beautiful.The moviewasput together very well.Overall favorite filmwould have to be "Garden State."

*Worst movie ever?*
I just rented this movie called "Hotel." Don't watch it. (It starrsLucy Liu, David Schwimmer, Selma Hayek, Burt Reynolds just to name afew. All-star cast does not equal great film.)

*What is the best car you ever had?
*The only car I've ever had; my '95 Mazda Protege! But I hope to geta Toyota Prius. My dad has it and it's the best car ever.

*What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?*
Probably my digital camera. (The car isa hand-me-down from my dad)

*What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?*
Getting my hair cut and dyed professionally

*What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?*
When Charlotte and Vendetta give me the extremely rare kisses.

*Best childhood memory?*
There are too many favorites, but I'd have to say catching fireflies in the summer in my grandfather's backyard in Virginia.

*What was your first pet?
*BooBoo, my golden retriever. (RIP)

*If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?*
The Hawaii Dog Foundation so we can finally build a kennel! (We're working out of our homes for now.)

*If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?*
Become a veterinarian. I plan on transfering to Bucknell to studyanimal behavior, but I would become a vet if I could get over my fearof blood and gore.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 30, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? G-d and my family.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Eating cake.

Favorite way to spend a day off? Spend time with my family.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Save it.

What is your favorite dessert? Cake.

Best movie ever? Pretty woman.

Worst movie ever? Mexican.

What is the best car you ever had? Toyota Camry(my only car)

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Apartment.

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Eating cake.

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Seeing wild animals

Best childhood memory? Playing with my sister, where she is a baby and I am her mommy.

What was your first pet? Bird

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Children

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Work with children.


----------



## layla (Feb 1, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? -God-

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? -play poker or board games-

Favorite way to spend a day off?-sleep in. Then visit my mother-

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? -Used books-

What is your favorite dessert? -vegan carob chip cookies from the health food store.-

Best movie ever? -The Godfather part one-

Worst movie ever? -Midnight River-

What is the best car you ever had? -2000 Ford Escort, still have it!

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? -car-

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? -long hot bath-

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? -Family Guy, yes, the cartoon.-

Best childhood memory? -Going to Cooperstown to the Baseball hall of fame with my whole family. (Five brothers and sisters)

What was your first pet? -a big boy rat called Yonaton.

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? -American Hospice Foundation-

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? -Run or work at a shelter-


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Feb 1, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My husband and my animals (mostly the bunnies <3 )

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Chat with my friends online or play Playstation.

Favorite way to spend a day off? In front of the computer doing nothing...preferably with a bunny in my lap,butthat never happens 

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? This could just be bcause i'm starving and have no food but.... ON FOOD!

What is your favorite dessert? ::drool:: anything ice creamy or cakey...

Best movie ever? Finding Nemo! or Lilo & Stitch or Saw 2 or... (i could go on...)

Worst movie ever? May. 

What is the best car you ever had? I've only had one car of my own, so i gues my mitsubishi eclipse... but i consider hubbys truck mine sooo... 84 Toyota pickup 4x4 LIFTED & muddy.

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Sleep half the day and do no cleaning

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Being with my husband.

Best childhood memory? ........

What was your first pet? I've always been around animals, but _my_ animal was a french lop named flopsy (no imagination. give me a break, i was 4)

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? http://www.ohare.org/alerts.htm:bigtears:

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Hmmm... computer programming or Vet. Im not sure if i could handle being a vet though... which is why ididnt follow through with it :?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you?my two boys Anthony and Jeremy and my bunnies

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?go shopping

Favorite way to spend a day off?do my gardening

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?buy a block of cadbury hazelnut chocolate(but i have to hide and eat it though,somewhere,where there are no bunnies)

What is your favorite dessert?icecream with chocolate topping

Best movie ever?hmmm..my mind has gone blank

Worst movie ever?hmmm...there are to many

What is the best car you ever had?my red toyota camry

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?my car and house

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?haa,i pamper the bunnies instead

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?looking into my bunnies big innocent eyes

Best childhood memory?being spoiled

What was your first pet?my dog,steffy

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?childhood cancer research(my son was diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma,and having witnessed all these young children hooked up to machines to have their chemo made me see things in a different way,i bawled my eyes out the very first day my son had chemo,you have not seen nothing until you see children in pain,crying,begging their mum to take them home.my son was 13 when diagnosed,he would cry and i couldnt do nothing to help him,he was just starting high school as well and he missed so much of school,he would make himself sick when he knew it was time to have his chemo)it was the most awful thing i had to witness.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?i would love to be a counsler


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 4, 2006)

*What is the most important thing in the world to you?* Family and Friends

*What is your favorite activity/thing to do?* emailing a co-worker thats become a close friend

*Favorite way to spend a day off?* cuddling up on the couch in my pajamas with one of my cats

*Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?* If I couldn't find it's owner, I'd put it towards fuel.

*What is your favorite dessert?* hands down on cheese cake!

*Best movie ever?* I have loads of movies that I enjoy!

*Worst movie ever?* Napoleon Dynamite

*What is the best car you ever had?* My favorite vehicle would have to be my 94 Dodge Dakota. The 'older' models back when they weren't trucks with a sports car look. 

*What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)?* I've bought many 'BIG' things all around the same time. So either my rabbit barn or my 94 Ford Tempo. 

*What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?* Dying my hair and/or having a long nice hot bubble bath 

*What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?* Walking into the rabbit barn to see all my sweeties jumping around wanting to be the first one to grap my attention. 

*Best childhood memory?* Moving from state to state, country to country as I was an 'Army Brat'. 

*What was your first pet?* Abby, my manx cat that I got when I was 2! She happened to be exactly 2 months older than me. But she passed way almost 4 years ago at the ripe age of 16. :?

*If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?*
I'd also donate to the Childhood Cancer Research. My brother was diagnosed with Leukima when he was 3 years old and I was 7 at that time. I came across one saying one time that sums the experience of childhood (and adult) cancer. "It's not just the patient that has cancer, its the whole family." 

*If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?* My dream is to have a few kids and being a stay-at-home mom so I can home schoolmy future children.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have missed the last page of this thread! 

And DaisynBuster, In your picture you look very familiar! :shock:I have definetly seen you around somewhere before, I swear! and Im not joking either just because you live in the UK.

Thinking really hard now. May I ask where abouts in the UK do you live? I will probually make a fool of myself now, you probually live miles away from me. But I am certain I have seen you somewhere before! Its amazing!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 5, 2006)

What's the most important thing in the world to you? *God then family and friends, then my pets of course*

whats your favorite activity/thing to do? *draw/sketch cartoons, surf the net (of course RO), hang w/friends, spend time outside with the dogs and horse or inside with the bunny*

favorite way to spend a day of? *relaxing at home*

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? *i guess it would go toward pet supplies or something like that...hmm... maybe the movies*

what is your favorite dessert?* i like them all..but usually anything chocolate is fine with me*

Best movies ever?* cant decide..too many to choose from*

Worst movie ever? *Saskwatch hunters ( a bigfoot movie)*

whats your favorite way to pamper yourself? *shopping trip*

what is the most simple thing that makes you happy?* being with friends* 

Best childhood memory? *swinging on the brancheof my grandmom's weeping willow tree with my two cousins.and all of us spreading a blanketon the grass in the summerand my grandmom bringing out peanutbutter sandwiches (our favorite back then)...sadly the tree was cut down last yr *

first pet? *i got Butch my dog (now 11yrs old) and Penny my dutch bunny and Rose my guinea pig all in the same yr i think... we had panda(butch's mom) since i was born, but butch was the first pet that was actually mine*

what would i donate a million dollars to? *probably habitat for humanity or a womens shelter or something like that*

any career and school and money didnt matter? *marine biologist or zooligist*


----------



## ruka (Feb 5, 2006)

*juicyjuicee wrote: *


> Worst movie ever? *Artificial Intelligence*


 Oh my gosh, that movie is on my top ten worst movies ever list! The only good thing about it was Jude Law is by far the sexiestrobot gigolo I have ever seen, haha!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 6, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> I have missed the last page of this thread!
> 
> And DaisynBuster, In your picture you look very familiar! :shock:I have definetly seen you around somewhere before, I swear! and Im not joking either just because you live in the UK.
> 
> Thinking really hard now. May I ask where abouts in the UK do you live? I will probually make a fool of myself now, you probually live miles away from me. But I am certain I have seen you somewhere before! Its amazing!


 Hi Linz - I live in Manchester. I've been on holiday to different places in UK. Maybe I've seen you around somewhere. 

Lots of people say that to me. I must just have a familiar looking face. 

Vickie


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 8, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Eh, Toughie. Probably my family.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Compose music.

Favorite way to spend a day off? With my husband.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Something for lunch. ^_^

What is your favorite dessert? Pumpkin Pie..

Best movie ever? Rush Hour 2

Worst movie ever? The Amtyville Horror (Sp?)

What is the best car you ever had? The one I own currently, Toyota Matrix.

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Well, my husband and myself just got a 2002 GMC Sierra.

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Take a bath, with lots of good smellies.^_^

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? When Nate comes home and he'll lay down next to me and we just spend time together.

Best childhood memory? Summers, outside with my sisters.

What was your first pet? Cinderella, I grew up with three cats.

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? There's a program, can't remember the name, that you buy a plane ticket for a Jew that lives in Russia to send them back home. That would probably be the program.

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Musician production.


----------



## northerndancer (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? 

 Loved ones (that includes God, family, friends, pets) 

What is your favorite activity/thing to do?

 Walk on the beach, feel the breeze, and watch my dog play in the water

Favorite way to spend a day off?
 
Sunny day: walk on the beach, feel the breeze, and watch my dog play in the water
 Rainy day: bundle up in my sweats and blanky and listen to the rain 
Snow day: play with my dog in the snow! 

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find?

 Yarnell's peppermint ice cream!

What is your favorite dessert?

 Yarnell's peppermint ice cream!

Best movie ever?

 Anne of Green Gables
National Velvet
Sound of Music
...just to name a few...

Worst movie ever?

 Seven. That thing was demented. Can't believe I watched it. 
Also any horror movies. I hate them!

What is the best car you ever had?

 '94 Honda Passport - still driving it

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought? 

My teenager car, a yellow '79 Grand Prix - a.k.a. the "Banana Boat."

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?

 Definitely a massage, if I could ever get one.

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy?

 Hugs

Best childhood memory?
 
Swimming all day every day in the summers

What was your first pet?

 A Siamese cat named Brandy

If you had one million dollars to donate, what cause would you donate to?

 An animal rescue and sanctuary in Arkansas

If you could do anything as a career and money was no object, what would you do?

 I'd have a big farm for animal rescue and sanctuary, and I'd be a writer, and a mom.


----------



## DustyBegginings (Feb 11, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My family and my horses.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Anything equine related

Favorite way to spend a day off? At the barn

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Saving up for that new saddle 

What is your favorite dessert? Sherbert

Best movie ever? The longest yard

Worst movie ever? Hoodwink

What is the best car you ever had? Don't have one yet

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? 2 horses!

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? Sleeping!

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Seeing my horses

Best childhood memory? First day owning a horse

What was your first pet? Ducks

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? TO help kids go to college

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Equine vet


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? -My family, which includes my boyfriend and my pets.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? -Spend time with my boyfriend which is something I get to do a lot. :colors:

Favorite way to spend a day off?-Being able to do absolutely nothing.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? -Put gas in my car.

What is your favorite dessert? -This is hard. I love all kinds of desserts but I guess it would have to be dirt pudding.

Best movie ever? -Oh god this is hard...umm....Rocky Horror Picture Show

Worst movie ever? -Star Wars (despite my boyfriend's love for those movies)

What is the best car you ever had? -my Monte Carlo

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? -My last car

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? -Going on a shopping spree

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? -My boyfriend's corny jokes

Best childhood memory? -Getting my dog Katie

What was your first pet? -our dog Ginger

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? -a Breast Cancer Organization

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? -Become a sexologist which is what I'm planning to do right now.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? Family and God.

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Relax with Chester.

Favorite way to spend a day off? With the Buns!!!

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? Pizza!!

What is your favorite dessert? anything with chocolate or cookies.

What is the best car you ever had? can't drive yet.

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? ummm...... bunny (don't ask)

Favorite way to pamper my self? don't know.

Simpethingthat makes me happy? snow and bun being good.

best childhood meory? i am still a kid.

1st pet? well i had pets when i wasnt born so. and when i was born and had 2 dogs.


If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? Aids research or cancer foundation?

f you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? Don't know


----------



## alfie and angel (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My boyfriend andfamily (inc. my animals)

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Go out for celebration meals.

Favorite way to spend a day off? At home, reading, with the cats and Alfie playing round my feet.

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? post it to someone on the forum (not much good to me!)


What is your favorite dessert? vegan ice cream

Best movie ever? the cement garden

Worst movie ever? anything that falls into the horror genre

What is the best car you ever had? red van from ebay


What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? laptop - not that big but cost more than the van

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself? bubble bath, glass of red wine and a good book

What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Readingin the sunshine, realising it isn't time to get up yet, finding a whisker, spontaneous hugs, kitten purrs and bunny kisses, 

Best childhood memory?being the angel in the school play


What was your first pet? A great dane called jason 


If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to?

funding alternatives to using animals in medical research


If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do? I'd be a writer and run a spay/neuter clinic and no-kill shelter


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Kricket wrote: *

What is the most important thing in the world to you? My animals and family

What is your favorite activity/thing to do? Horseback Riding or Watching my rabbits play outside

Favorite way to spend a day off? Read a book

Best way to spend a five dollar bill you find? New Animal Treats or Save It

What is your favorite dessert? Ice Cream of any kind (WITHOUT NUTS!!)

Best movie ever? Anything with HORSES

Worst movie ever? Scary Movies

What is the best car you ever had?never owned one

What is the first "BIG" thing you've ever bought (car, house, investment, business)? Nothing

What is your favorite way to pamper yourself?
Bought a cage for Christmas that was really awesome for my rabbits
What is the most simple thing that makes you the most happy? Animals

Best childhood memory?
Daddy picking me up from school
What was your first pet? cat named Peanut

If you had one million dollars to donate, to what cause would you donate to? house Rabbit Society in Austin

If you could do anything as a career and money (school/training) was no object, what would you do?VET

Have fun...let's learn all about each other...


----------

